# need help on snowboard pants



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

OK, so i need a pair of new snowboarding pants since the ones i have atm are getting a bit worn out. iv got three colours i might go with, but id like to hear some opinions 
im throwing in some links for them:

this ones limegreen ish. i kinda liked the colour, looks fresh aswell, or w/e to say:
http://www.thechaos.co.uk/acatalog/fsqbswllgrn_large.jpg

this ones black, black goes to anything^^:
http://www.darksidesnowboards.com/store/images/D/fsq_shl_bswll_blkdrsshrt_A-s.jpg

and the last one is red:
http://media.milosport.com/ity/82601_md.jpg

hope you have time checking these links, just the first ones i found 

and i found this jacket really cheap and it would be nice with opinions on it and what pants you would wear to it 
http://www.radcollector.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/218479432_1-540x405.jpg

well thats about it, hope the links work and stuff, need to buy this soon so it would be nice with some views on it 
thanks


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

The black pants would go with the jacket the best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

green pants with that jacket....!!!


----------



## TripleToe81 (Mar 22, 2010)

I personally like the lime green to go with the black jacket. Pretty much anything goes with black, just depends how you want to stand out in the crowd 

The red will go with the black as well so you should get that too if you have more money to spend


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

unfortunately, the jacket was sold out when i finally desided to buy it -.-
ordered those black pants anyway, the lime green didn`t match my current jacket at all anyway...but the pants i ordered turned out to be HUGE, so ill have to send em back again LOL.
but i think ima buy another SMALLER blk pant ^^
thanks for helping out anyway


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Yer i got a similar problem, just got a new jacket cos the old one got too small and it all black... and now my pants are getting ready to cark it so i was wondering got any ideas of what pant colour goes with an all black jacket? don't want black cos that just too plain... 
Any help would be great! 


Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

I like black pant.Its look very nice.It is good Snowboarding Pants should protect your from cold weather, wind.The jackets look very nice on black pant.It is also very comfortable for snowboarder.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Black pants go with just about anything. Not plugging really but I highly recommend Helly Hansen pants, bought a pair of charcoal greyish (they come in black too) and I love them, holding up great.


----------

